# Slow Youtube in Virtualbox Ubuntu



## bsd10 (Jun 11, 2010)

I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS in Virtualbox 3.2.2 on FreeBSD 8.1 to run Flash, and the Youtube playback is very slow. The network speeds in FreeBSD are great, but it seems like they slow down dramatically in Virtualbox. Is anyone else having this issue?


```
#uname -a
FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #0: Fri Jun  4 01:45:44 PDT 2010  /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
$cat /etc/issue
Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
```


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is on a dual core laptop with 4 GB of RAM, with 1 GB allocated to the Virtualbox virtual machine.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2010)

I ain't got much fun running flash-videos in VBox. My Ram-specs are like yours, but i got a very cheap graphics-chip and a very low cpu.
Anyway:
Ubuntu is not very resource-friendly. Try gconf-editor, metacity, desktop and set it to <low resources> (the path might be wrong). Use a low-resources gtk-engine like the xfce-engines. Remove the Desktop-wallpaper too. If that doesn't help remove all services you don't need (Ubuntu uses a lot of them). 
If it is only for watching flash consider a small window-manager (fluxbox or similar).

Like said: i guess you just have to accept it. Just a try.


----------



## adamk (Jun 11, 2010)

The flash plugins sucks big time on Linux.  And then you're running it through a virtualizer, which is only going to make things worse.  I would certainly expect youtube videos to be slow in that situation.

Any reason you're not using flash on FreeBSD?  Being flash, it still sucks, but it'll suck less.

Adam


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 11, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Any reason you're not using flash on FreeBSD?  Being flash, it still sucks, but it'll suck less.



Believe it or not, it seemed like it would be easier to do it through Virtualbox, but I will give it a try. Are you sure it is Flash and not a networking issue? Once the video is cached, it plays fine. Also, what are the recommended steps to get Flash working with the firefox35 port? I've seen from some posts here that the handbook is not accurate on this, and I'm not sure exactly what steps to take.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2010)

Use www/firefox (which is 3.6.3 currently) and follow the handbook.  The only thing that may be needed is to create /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins if it doesn't already exist.

An Xubuntu 10 VM here kind of does Flash.  I suspect it sucks more because of host->vm data copying and video virtualization.


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 11, 2010)

I installed www/nspluginwrapper and emulators/linux_base-f10, but www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 gives me


```
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/.
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4050435, actual 4760657
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r45/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r45/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r45 and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

Does this have something to do with this? http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2010)

Doh!  Waited too long.  Probably not related to the 64-bit version, but rather that Adobe found some new horrible vulnerability and put out a new version.  Don't know when the port will be updated.

Adobe changed the distfile.  It seems to work with the existing port if the checksums are changed.  I would suggest waiting for the port to be updated, since there may be other changes needed.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

New linux-f10-flashplugin is in the ports now.


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 21, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> New linux-f10-flashplugin is in the ports now.



Thanks, I installed it yesterday and it works pretty well. Do you think youtube might be throttling the bandwidth to non-standard clients? The videos are still choppy, but the ads all play perfectly in HD.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't think so. It doesn't bring many benefits.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 23, 2010)

> Do you think youtube might be throttling the bandwidth to non-standard clients?


youtube download speed is slow for me from time to time with any OS i use/any network connection.


----------

